# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Art & Design >  Combine Two Images In Command Line

## cubeist

Hi,
I am writing a bash script and am stumped by a seemingly simple problem.  I want to combine two images into one image with a 70 percent overlay.  To better explain, here is my current gimp workflow:

-open gimp
-load two separate images into layers (one image per layer)
-move slider to a 70% overlay
-merge layers (aka flatten image)
-save as one image

Is it possible to do this via the command line?

Surprisingly there are no references on the web to this specific problem, Please Help!

----------


## Isaacgallegos

Haha! 
I've been a graphic artist for many years and I'd also like to know how to do this. edit: for my resume.

----------


## ghost1227

This can be done using the composite tool supplied with imagemagick. 

The command I used was:


```
composite -blend 30 metalflower.png linux.png result.png
```

This command can certainly be used for more complex mergings, but I just wanted to give you a simple example to start with. Happy editing!

----------


## cubeist

> This can be done using the composite tool supplied with imagemagick. I used this technique to make the following (crappy) example image:
> 
> 
> The command I used was:
> 
> 
> ```
> composite -blend 30 metalflower.png linux.png result.png
> ```
> ...


THANK YOU!!  I knew there had to be a simple answer! You rock!

----------


## ghost1227

> thank you!!  I knew there had to be a simple answer! You rock!


np  :Razz:

----------


## Isaacgallegos

sweet!! thanks.

----------

